# rifle for wife



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 1, 2014)

First let me give a few stats that will affect the choice I make.

1. she is only 5' tall and has a short length of pull
2. she is LEFT handed.
3. she wants a bolt gun 
4. cal. 30-06, .280, or other closely related cals.

She has a Ruger compact in .308 now and shoots it well. 
She has a Browning BAR short tract left handed in .308 but she will not hunt with it. (says its too pretty)

I know I can get a lot of different guns in left handed and have the stock cut to fit but I don't know of a good gunsmith to do this.

I would also like to keep the barrel length around the 20-22" range.

Could anyone recommend a gun/gunsmith that could do this for me.  

I live in the Dallas area but hunt in Hancock co. so just about anywhere between the two I could drop the gun off .

Thanks All


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 1, 2014)

so on one knows a good gunsmith that could possible shorten a full size rifle stock about an inch?


----------



## strutlife (Jan 1, 2014)

Buy her a youth model 25-06 with wooden stock. She should be able to handle it just fine plus recoil will be low with wood stock. 25-06 deadly on deer from 0-450 yds. Get some 100g barnes vortex bullets sst.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 1, 2014)

*Suggestions and question*

SUGGESTIONS:

1-- If you can't find a local gunsmith to cut an inch off the stock on a wood-stocked left-handed hunting rifle, could you find one anywhere in the USA and mail them the stock?

2-- What about companies that make stocks-- Boyd's,  McMillan, etc?  Will they do one with an unusually short length of pull?  Many of them sell left-handed rifle stocks, but not in youth model sizes.


3 --here's a Savage 11Fl light weight left-handed bolt action rifle that comes in .243 Win.  
Savage 11Fl Hunter Bolt Action Centerfire Rifle Short Action Left Hand 243 Win 22" Bbl Accu-Trigger Synthetic Stock Fixed Magazine.

But you want a bigger caliber than that, right?

4--How about this:   Remington 700 Sps -- youth model-- LEFT handed!  It comes in .243 or 7mm-08.  Now the 7mm-08 is a serious hunting caliber that is almost identical to the .270 as a flat-shooting hunting round for deer / elk sized game.

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps.aspx


QUESTION:  Why doesn't she use the Ruger American rifle in .308 that she shoots well?

And is it possible to get some gun chaps and protective tape or wrapping for the Browning, to put on for the duration of the hunting season and take off later so it "looks pretty" again?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 1, 2014)

*Tikka T3 lite*

Tikka T3 lite stainless comes in LEFT HANDED models, for MANY popular calibers, and they ALL have a black synthetic stock that is adjustable for length-of-pull by adding or taking out spacers. So no sawing, no trip to a gunsmith or wood shop!

http://www.tikka.fi/pdf/specs/LiteStainlessLH.pdf


http://www.tikka.fi/t3models.php?litess


And if you don't like the looks of a black synthetic stock, or you don't trust the "spacer" system, buy this Boyd's aftermarket Tikka laminated wood stock for $100, and have some gunsmith, woodworker, cabinet maker, or picture frame shop cut an inch or so off the back end and re-mount the butt pad for your wife.

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=58650

*********************************  AND    SAVAGE *************************

Now I see that Savage has an "Axis" Youth model, LEFT hand action, in 7mm-08 Remington. 
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/11-0136016
20" blued steel barrel,  youth-size stock with shorter length-of-pull (13.0")  . 
Detachable 4-round magazine.  
Price of $306.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 2, 2014)

*stock work*



yellowhammer73 said:


> so on one knows a good gunsmith that could possible shorten a full size rifle stock about an inch?





check out Brian Ott  . out near douglasville

http://www.ottgunworks.com/


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Jan 2, 2014)

gunnsmokeer,

thanks for all the leads. she does shoot the ruger compact well. the only thing is it's a right handed gun. as far as the browing goes i cant talk her into it. plus i want to get her a larger/different cal.
thanks for the info.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jan 2, 2014)

The Savages also come in a youth variety with a shorter stock.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 2, 2014)

I am female, I love my Weatherby Vanguard .308 youth model.  Lightweight, was deciding between that and the Tikka.


----------



## turkey foot (Jan 2, 2014)

*Rifle for wife*

I have an older 30-30 I might be willing to trade for her. Do you have a picture of your wife?


----------

